# Schmetterlinge 2012/2013



## Digicat (15. Mai 2012)

Servus

Ein bisserl den Thread entstauben ... _(nein, da machen wir lieber einen neuen auf - Bussi Else)_

Schlafender __ Malven-Dickkopffalter
 

Heute am Abend gefunden und für Tod erklärt , aber ich bin eines besser belehrt worden.
Die Kollegen im Makroforum klärten mich auf, er schläft nur


----------



## danyvet (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Hab heuer noch gar keinen Schmetterling gesehen. Zumindest ned bewusst. Ist das normal um diese Jahreszeit? Ich hab da noch nie so drauf geachtet, ab wann sie da sind...


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

Servus Dany

Meinen ersten Falter, ein __ Zitronenfalter, habe ich schon im März gesehen.

Dann immer wieder welche, sogar einen __ Segelfalter habe ich in Wien, am Wienerberg (SMZ Süd) gesehen.
Bei dem kalten feuchten Wetter __ fliegen sie immo nicht, sondern ruhen wie mein gezeigter Falter lieber auch am Tag.

Im übrigen, wie ich gestern erfahren habe, ist das bei meinem gezeigten __ Malven-Dickkopffalter die Tag-Schlafstellung. Mit dieser täuscht/tarnt er sich besser vor Räuber als in der meist schon gesehene übliche Ruhestellung, die er dann in der Nacht einnimmt.
Ja, tarnen und täuschen ist in der Natur gang und gäbe.


----------



## Lycopus (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schmetterlinge*

@ Helmut
Wow, da hast Du Glück! Auf den __ Segelfalter bin ich ein bischen neidisch, der fliegt in unseren Mittelgebirgslagen nicht (in Westdeutschland  dann eher im Mittelrheintal und an der Mosel)

@Dany,
ja ist auch bei uns ein bescheidenes Schmetterlingsjahr bisher, dabei ist die erste Flugperiode häufiger Tagfalterarten (Tagpfau, __ Kleiner Fuchs, __ Zitronenfalter etc - Überwinterer eben - schon fast rum.) Da sitzen jetzt schon die Raupen der ersten Generation in den Futterpflanzen (und __ fliegen als Falter wieder so ab Juni/Juli). Schmetterlinge in unserem Garten beobachte ich seit einigen Jahren intensiv (dafür habe ich zB. keine Ahnung von Teichfischen ) Es ist schon erstaunlich was alles den Garten besucht - vorallem wenn man den Garten nicht allzu sehr aufräumt und auch Wildkräutern eine Chance lässt.

Das Mistwetter z.Zeit (im Moment draußen 8°C) macht den Faltern übrigens nicht ernsthaft Schwierigkeiten. Vor einigen Jahren fehlten zB. Tagpfau und Kleiner Fuchs gänzlich, man machte sich schon Sorgen, u.a. weil die Vorjahre zu warm waren, was für die Entwicklung dieser Mitteleuropäer gar nicht so günstig war.

schönen Tag noch!
Rainer


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Servus

4 Einträge im Jahr 2012 ...

Naja, war wirklich kein gutes Schmetterlingsjahr ...

Fassen wir halt das 2012er und das 2013er zusammen ...

Ging bei uns ja schon im Mai 2013 los

Kleiner Würfeldickkopffalter (Pyrgus malvae)
 

__ Distelfalter (Vanessa cardui; Syn.: Cynthia cardui)
   

Hornklee-__ Widderchen (Zygaena lonicerae)
 

Weißling
Anhang anzeigen 122449  

Schachbrett (Melanargia galathea)
 

__ Kaisermantel (Argynnis paphia)
 

Große Fuchs (Nymphalis polychloros)
Anhang anzeigen 122453


----------



## ina1912 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Moin Helmut!
Ich mach hier mal mit..... Bin kein Experte und kenne nur die gängigsten wie Kohlweißling, __ Zitronenfalter, __ Tagpfauenauge, __ Kleiner Fuchs, __ Admiral..schon sehr anspruchsvoll, die Flatterlinge vor die Linse zu bekommen  Bei mir gibts außerdem noch den kleinen Bläuling, aber bisher ist noch kein Foto gelungen.
vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr Beiträge?

LG Ina


----------



## jensen (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Hey zusammen,

ich weiß nicht ganz, ob mein Beitrag hier ganz richtig ist, aber ich habe seit dieser Saison ein paar gelweiße Schmetterlinge in meinen Beeten. Besonders bei den Erdbeeren und Tomaten tummeln sie sich. Stimmt es das die die Blüten aussaugen und damit der Pflanze schaden können? 

Kann ich sie in Ruhe lassen oder sollte ich dagegen etwas tun?

Viele Grüße,
jens


----------



## ina1912 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

macht keiner mehr mit?


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Servus

@ Jens: brauchst nicht verjagen ... die tun nix

@ Ina: Ich habe diese Woche wieder ein paar schöne erwischt. Werde sie vielleicht nach der Arbeit heute hochladen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Hi Ina,

der 2. von deinen  Fotos ist jedenfalls ein __ C-Falter bzw. __ weißes C. Heißt so weil er auf der Unterseite von den Hinterflügeln eine C-förmige, weiße Markierung hat, ansonsten aber eher eher wie ein "gerupfter" __ kleiner Fuchs aussieht. Foto 9 könnte ein __ Landkärtchen in der Sommerfärbung sein

einen hab ich aber auch. Einen Bananenfalter. 

Wie man allerdings Bananen faltet wollte der mir neulich aber leider in unserem Boga auch net zeigen

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Servus

@ Frank:  Klasse 

Wie versprochen die neuesten Bilder ...

__ Distelfalter (Vanessa cardui; Syn.: Cynthia cardui)
     

__ Segelfalter (Iphiclides podalirius)
 

Feuriger Perlmutterfalter (Argynnis adippe) 
 
Habe ich zum erstenmal bei uns entdeckt

Skabiosenschwärmer (Hemaris tityus) gehört auch zu Faltern 
Anhang anzeigen 123373 Anhang anzeigen 123374
Auch diesen habe zum erstenmal bei uns am __ Sommerflieder entdeckt

Hauhechel-Bläuling (Polyommatus icarus)
 

Weiters konnte ich einige Kaisermäntel (Argynnis paphia), Große Perlmutterfalter (Argynnis aglaja), Kleine Perlmutterfalter (Issoria lathonia) und __ Taubenschwänzchen in großer Anzahl beobachten, aber leider noch nicht gut ablichten.

Zum Abschluß noch ein Sichtungsbild von heute Mittag ...

Weißer Waldportier (Aulocera circe)
 
aus 3Meter Entfernung durch hohes Gras fotografiert. Leider ist ein Halm genau vor dem Kopf 

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

...der sieht ein bisschen aus wie der riesige Falter, der __ Schlangenköpfe vortäuscht und Fühler so groß wie Faschenbürsten hat. Hab ich mal in einem Schmetterlingshaus fotografiert. Der hat das Muster allerdings auf der Oberseite der Flügel... Heißt der am Ende auch Schlangenkopffalter?
LG Ina


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Servus Ina

Franks Falter ist ein Bananenfalter und hat schlanke Fühler ...

Ich denke du meinst das Wiener Nachtpfauenauge


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Nee Helmut, ich meine einen tropischen.... hab noch ein nicht so gut gelungenes Foto, das schönere finde ich leider nicht mehr.
LG Ina


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

...und hier kommen ein paar Hübsche, die sich heute bei mir im Garten einfanden:
da ist ein __ Admiral und ist das andere jetzt der Kleine Fuchs? nur den Bläuling hab ich wieder nicht erwischt..


----------



## Deuned (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*



ina1912 schrieb:


> macht keiner mehr mit?



Doch INA,

schau auch mal hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38133/page-14
#134

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Servus Ina

Gesehen habe ich bei uns auch schon "Admiräle", aber konnte noch keinen richtig gut festhalten.

Deinen Tropischen habe ich vor Jahren mal im Wiener Schmetterlingshaus beobachten können, allerdings ist mir der Name entfallen.

Ich hoffe du bleibst fotografisch am Ball ... freue mich immer über deine Bilder.

Hoffe die anderen User legen sich auch mal auf die Lauer und steuern auch paar Bilder bei


----------



## ina1912 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Danke Helmut, bleibe am Ball! Bei den meisten Aufnahmen hatte ich leider nur das Handy griffbereit...Aber viel mehr bunte gibt es hier bei mir nicht, ich habe sie mal in meinem Useralbum zusammengefasst.... Und lag ich denn nun richtig mit dem Kleinen Fuchs bei meinem letzten Beitrag?
LG Ina


----------



## Karoo (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,
auch ich freue mich immer über Besuch....


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/25552/


Liebe Grüße
Karoo


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Servus

@ Ina: Ja, Bild 1 dürfte ein _ Kleiner Fuchs _sein 

@ Karoo: Der __ Schwalbenschwanz ist aber schön ...


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Servus

Heute mal ein __ Kaisermantel ...

Gegen den bedeckten Himmel und mit EBV noch ein kleines bisserl verstärkt ...

 

Würde mich sehr über Rückmeldungen ob er Euch gefällt/nicht gefällt freuen.


----------



## ina1912 (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Hallo Helmut!
Hübsches Foto hast Du da gemacht! und seine Farbe passt so gut zur Blüte..Sieht ein bisschen aus, als wär er gar nicht echt, wie aus nem Trickfilm.:smoki
LG Ina


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Danke Ina 

Hier das Original, ein jpg 
 
Meine Bearbeitungsschritte mit FixFoto:
von QF ein HF geschnitten, Verkleinert, Tonwertkorrektur, Entrauscht, Helligkeit angehoben, geschärft ...


----------



## ina1912 (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

ick verstehe nur Bahnhof....  aber da hast Du ja wirklich ne Menge rausgeholt!


----------



## Deuned (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Hallo Ina,

FixFoto ist ein tolles Bildbearbeitungsprogramm:

http://www.j-k-s.com/


LG

Bernd


----------



## Colt Seavers (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Anbei ein paar Impressionen aus Schleswig-Holstein:
(soweit ich das als Laie beurteilen kann)

1) __ Tagpfauenauge auf __ Wasserdost
2) __ Kleiner Fuchs auf Wasserdost
3) ????????? auf __ Sommerflieder
4) __ Ochsenauge auf Lebensbaum
5) Bläuling auf Wasserdost

Was könnte 3) sein?

Gruß

Sven


----------



## pema (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Hallo Helmut,
jetzt weiß ich endlich, warum die Mädels in den Zeitschriften immer so toll aussehen
Hallo Sven,
ein bisschen schärfer wäre besser
petra


----------



## Deuned (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Ein regelmäßiger Gast!


Gruß

Bernd


----------



## RainerSchm (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Hallo Schmetterlingfreunde

nachdem das Jahr lange kalt war haben sich erst spät Schmetterlinge in unserem Garten eingefunden, dann aber umso mehr und prächtiger. Jetzt mal gesammelte Werke aus diesem Sommer.

Zunächst eine Fotomontage eines großen Kohlweißling Pärchens. 

 

Männchen und Weibchen haben sich eine Weile lang in der Luft verfolgt. Bis sich schließlich das Weibchen (Bildmitte mit den schwarzen Punkten auf den Flügeloberseiten) in der Mitte der Wiese abgesetzt hatte. Das Männchen (Schmetterling ohne schwarzen Punkte auf den Flügeln) hat sie dann eine Zeitlang umkreist bis er sich auf das Weibchen setzte (erster orange Pfeil). Das Weibchen hatte dazu seinen Hinterleib senkrecht in die Höhe gerichtet.

Der zweite orange Pfeil zeigt das wegfliegende Männchen nach der Kopulation (dauerte nur wenige Sekunden). Das Weibchen hat den Hinterleib immer noch senkrecht in die Höhe gerichtet. 

Beim dritten orangenen Pfeil sieht man wie sich der Hinterleib des Weibchens wieder absenkt und das Männchen wie überschwinglich  davon fliegt. 

Ich hoffe, der geschilderte Ablauf wird auf dem Bild deutlich. Weitere Schmetterlingsbilder folgen dann in einer separaten Antwort.

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Hallo Schmetterlingsfreunde,

hier meine __ Kaisermantel-Serie (Weibchen, glaube ich)

         

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Hallo Schmetterlingfreunde

hier meine __ Schwalbenschwanz-Serie

         

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Hallo Schmetterlingfreunde

hier ein großer Kohlweißling Weibchen beim Abfliegen und Ausruhen

     

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Digicat (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Servus Rainer

Schön ...

Bei uns sind wegen dem Regen seit gestern alle untergetaucht


----------



## RainerSchm (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Hallo Schmetterlingsfreunde

hier habe ich ein Kohlweißling-Pärchen beim Turteln im __ Holunder entdeckt. 

 

Durch das Fotographieren hat sich das Pärchen gestört gefühlt und flog gemeinsam um die Ecke. Zum Scharfstellen war hier keine Zeit..

 

Am neuen Platz ging das Liebesspiel dann munter weiter

 

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Hallo Schmetterlingsfreunde 

und schließlich flogen mir auch noch einige __ Zitronenfalter vor die Linse. Hier eine kleine Auswahl. 

     

Beim letzten Bild habe ich den Hintergrund bearbeitet (Weichzeichnung mit Gimp). 

Zitronenfalter bevorzugen die Wicke in unserem Garten und verschmähen den __ Sommerflieder (Schmetterlingsstrauch)

Mal sehen, was im restlichen Spätsommer noch so im Garten abzulichten ist.

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## RainerSchm (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Hallo Helmut,



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Heute mal ein __ Kaisermantel ...
> 
> ...



ich finde dieses Bild wesentlich besser als das Original. Allerdings wirkt es durch den hellen Hintergrund etwas unnatürlich. Der Winkel zum Kaisermantel lässt aber vermutlich nicht mehr aus dem Bild herausholen. 

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## pema (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Hallo zusammen,
ein Kohlweißling bei der Mahlzeit
petra


----------



## RainerSchm (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schmetterlinge 2012/2013*

Hallo Petra,

super Bilder 

Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------

